# If the laundry room in my apt building has 4 washers and none are in use



## fbj (Aug 11, 2016)

Is there anything wrong with me using all 4 machines?

My friend told me I'm not supposed to use all the washers at one time.    Why If they are not in use? Lol.    How would someone know they are all my Loads if they came to the laundry room?


----------



## norwegen (Aug 11, 2016)

Put a shirt in each one just to see how many people end up waiting for a machine.


----------



## Vastator (Aug 11, 2016)

Yes. There is. It is indicative of you being a slovenly, lazy, animal; that doesn't keep your house clean. And usually that carries over into your own personal hygiene.


----------



## skye (Aug 11, 2016)

I think it's wrong to use the 4 washers at one time.

I think it's selfish of you.... what if somebody just comes in as you are using the 4 of them?

Even if nobody comes in.....it's selfish.....me me me me me 

Not nice.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 11, 2016)

fbj said:


> Is there anything wrong with me using all 4 machines?
> 
> My friend told me I'm not supposed to use all the washers at one time.    Why If they are not in use? Lol.    How would someone know they are all my Loads if they came to the laundry room?


Your so called friend is wrong.

It's first come.....first served.

Use all four machines. They will just have to come back later.    .......


----------



## fbj (Aug 11, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Is there anything wrong with me using all 4 machines?
> ...




Right how would someone know it's all clothes?    And it's up to me to be timely too so I wouldn't use all  4 and left it down there for over a hour knowing someone may need to use the machines.   It;a 30 mins for each cycle and I was down there at the 29 min mark


----------



## fbj (Aug 11, 2016)

skye said:


> I think it's wrong to use the 4 washers at one time.
> 
> I think it's selfish of you.... what if somebody just comes in as you are using the 4 of them?
> 
> ...




they were not in use


----------



## IsaacNewton (Aug 11, 2016)

fbj said:


> Is there anything wrong with me using all 4 machines?
> 
> My friend told me I'm not supposed to use all the washers at one time.    Why If they are not in use? Lol.    How would someone know they are all my Loads if they came to the laundry room?



It is selfish. Use no more than two. What are you doing washing clothes for a football team? As noted earlier it points out a laziness to allow 4 loads of laundry to build up. It is further laziness to then use all 4 machines knowing someone else WILL come in needing one. 

It's like people at the supermarket who do all their banking, lottery, and check writing without regard to people behind them. Grow up and become an adult. You'll know when you are an adult when you no longer ask questions like this, you simply take the responsibility on your own to only use one or two machines, and don't hold up a line of people as you scratch lottery tickets or buy three money orders. 

The world does not revolve around you.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Aug 11, 2016)

If I have six loads and six washing machines are available, you bet I'm using six machines.  Same goes for dryers.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 11, 2016)

Seems like you'll have to toss a coin to decide.


----------



## Dekster (Aug 11, 2016)

I would use all 4 so I could hurry home and wait for my grub hub order.  You don't have that luxury, so you should only use 1.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 11, 2016)

Some say a laundromat is a good way to meet a significant other, you'd hate to have the girl of your dreams walk in and see how selfish you are.


----------



## fbj (Aug 11, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Is there anything wrong with me using all 4 machines?
> ...




So keep going back downstairs and doing laundry until 9pm instead of knocking out 4 loads at one time?    You a silly mutherfucker


----------



## Zoom-boing (Aug 11, 2016)

Oh please.  I've had my washer break, five people in the house.  You bet I"m going to get as many loads done in as short a time possible and if that means using all the free machines, then that's what it means.  Is there a sign saying "one machine per customer"?   Yeah, didn't think so.


----------



## fbj (Aug 11, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Some say a laundromat is a good way to meet a significant other, you'd hate to have the girl of your dreams walk in and see how selfish you are.



I don't sit down there with the clothes, I come back upstairs


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 11, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Some say a laundromat is a good way to meet a significant other, you'd hate to have the girl of your dreams walk in and see how selfish you are.


Incorrect.

She would walk in and see the fbj was an alpha male who commandeered all 4 machines. This would turn her on and make her want to meet fbj.   ......


----------



## fbj (Aug 11, 2016)

Zoom-boing said:


> Oh please.  I've had my washer break, five people in the house.  You bet I"m going to get as many loads done in as short a time possible and if that means using all the free machines, then that's what it means.  Is there a sign saying "one machine per customer"?   Yeah, didn't think so.



No sign like that

I just can't understand if someone walks into a quiet laundry room and no washers or dryers are being used, why would they knock out as many loads as they can?

Only a stupid mutherfucker would use one machine and keep going back downstairs


----------



## skye (Aug 11, 2016)

fbj said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's wrong to use the 4 washers at one time.
> ...




look....the only reasonable way to use the 4 washers at the same time is to use them  at 3 o'clock in the morning.

when your neighbours are sleeping or doing something else or not at home.

and that only if the sound of the washing machines will not bother the residents. (if it is  placed  in the basement etc....)


----------



## fbj (Aug 11, 2016)

skye said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...




Look like Thursday night at 6:30pm is a good time too  lol


----------



## IsaacNewton (Aug 11, 2016)

fbj said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



You're driving down the road and there is a detour but no one let's you merge. Same selfishness. You haven't grown up yet. Only children still believe the world revolves around them. Some people never grow up, which is in fact why we need police. They are societies babysitters.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 12, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Some say a laundromat is a good way to meet a significant other, you'd hate to have the girl of your dreams walk in and see how selfish you are.
> ...



Well you have a point there, a man who divides his whites from the darks, and solids from the prints.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Aug 12, 2016)

Buy your own washing machine


----------



## jillian (Aug 12, 2016)

fbj said:


> Is there anything wrong with me using all 4 machines?
> 
> My friend told me I'm not supposed to use all the washers at one time.    Why If they are not in use? Lol.    How would someone know they are all my Loads if they came to the laundry room?



because normal people understand that someone might come down into the laundry room after them.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 12, 2016)

fbj said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Some say a laundromat is a good way to meet a significant other, you'd hate to have the girl of your dreams walk in and see how selfish you are.
> ...



So you have 4 machines going and you just leave,  how do you know others have not come down, and had to carry their baskets back upstairs frustrated that all 4 washers were taken, and no one around?


----------



## Iceweasel (Aug 12, 2016)

If you don't have 5 children how do you have four loads to do at once? Is this a semi-annual event for you? Just do it every week like a normal person.


----------



## sealybobo (Aug 12, 2016)

fbj said:


> Is there anything wrong with me using all 4 machines?
> 
> My friend told me I'm not supposed to use all the washers at one time.    Why If they are not in use? Lol.    How would someone know they are all my Loads if they came to the laundry room?


Why don't you own your own home?


----------



## fbj (Aug 12, 2016)

jillian said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Is there anything wrong with me using all 4 machines?
> ...



You are truly a dumb bitch


----------



## fbj (Aug 12, 2016)

Penelope said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



First come first serve mutherfucker


----------



## fbj (Aug 12, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Is there anything wrong with me using all 4 machines?
> ...




Too much financial aggravation 

Mortgage
Repairs 
taxes 
heat
gas


----------



## fbj (Aug 12, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> If you don't have 5 children how do you have four loads to do at once? Is this a semi-annual event for you? Just do it every week like a normal person.



i have certain shirts that has to be washed alone because of the color


----------



## fbj (Aug 12, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> Buy your own washing machine




I don't need one,  not in a home you silly mutherfucker


----------



## Dot Com (Aug 12, 2016)

Vastator said:


> Yes. There is. It is indicative of you being a slovenly, lazy, animal; that doesn't keep your house clean. And usually that carries over into your own personal hygiene.


^ that

Only a lazy dirtbag would wait that long to do laundry

Sent from my VS415PP using Tapatalk


----------



## Dot Com (Aug 12, 2016)

Zoom-boing said:


> If I have six loads and six washing machines are available, you bet I'm using six machines.  Same goes for dryers.


Why are fat people like you so selfish?

Sent from my VS415PP using Tapatalk


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 12, 2016)

fbj said:


> Is there anything wrong with me using all 4 machines?
> 
> My friend told me I'm not supposed to use all the washers at one time.    Why If they are not in use? Lol.    How would someone know they are all my Loads if they came to the laundry room?



If you have four loads to do, it is first come first served

Why should you do two loads, then an hour later put in the other two?
What if nobody ever came to use the other machines and you wasted your time leaving two machines empty?


----------



## G.T. (Aug 12, 2016)

Say 5 humans need to use Washing machines. 

You have 4 loads, theres 4 machines, you arrive 1st. 

use all 4 machines, nobody waits longer than 30mins. 

use 2 machines, 2 people are stuck waiting an hour for you, or however many cycles the 2 other machines are being used for(crapshoot).

Use one machine, that machines taken for 2 hours and the next 2 guys come in with 3 loads each and one uses 2 machines (1 hour) and the other guy uses the 1 thats left(1.5 hours).

this leaves the next 2 humans coming waiting for over an hour each.




Always use the more efficient approach. Get in, get out, 1st come, 1st serve. 

30minutes. 4 loads.


----------



## jillian (Aug 12, 2016)

fbj said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



that's so funny from a dumb troll like you.


----------



## jillian (Aug 12, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Is there anything wrong with me using all 4 machines?
> ...



not the way it works when you live in an apartment building. maybe the lowlife should wash his clothing more frequently. it's not like he has a life


----------



## Dot Com (Aug 12, 2016)

Let the humans use 1 or 2 of the 4 machines. Dont make others suffer because of your laziness

Sent from my VS415PP using Tapatalk


----------



## Penelope (Aug 12, 2016)

fbj said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > If you don't have 5 children how do you have four loads to do at once? Is this a semi-annual event for you? Just do it every week like a normal person.
> ...



You put one shirt in a washer, really? What kind of shirt is that, fabric wise?  Wash it by hand maybe. Soak it in some water and vinegar to set the color if it runs.  Then put some vinegar in your potty mouth, to cleanse it.


----------



## Iceweasel (Aug 12, 2016)

Penelope said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


That would be his special silk playa shirt for the ladies. It gets all sweaty and shit.


----------



## rightwinger (Aug 12, 2016)

Dot Com said:


> Let the humans use 1 or 2 of the 4 machines. Dont make others suffer because of your laziness
> 
> Sent from my VS415PP using Tapatalk



We are a capitalist society
If you have the money to use four machines and a need for four machines, you use them

If fbj uses four machines, he will be done washing in 30 minutes and have all his laundry done in 75 minutes

If he uses two machines, does his first two loads, then puts in another two loads, it will take him 105 minutes to do all his laundry


----------



## Dot Com (Aug 12, 2016)

OP aint no Playa

Sent from my VS415PP using Tapatalk


----------



## fbj (Aug 12, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Is there anything wrong with me using all 4 machines?
> ...




Exactly, that is what I was trying to tell mpngo


----------



## fbj (Aug 12, 2016)

jillian said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...




At 2.25 a wash,  I rather do it once or twice a month


----------



## fbj (Aug 12, 2016)

Penelope said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...




It's a first date shirt and I make sure I wash it alone duE to the light color


----------



## fbj (Aug 12, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Let the humans use 1 or 2 of the 4 machines. Dont make others suffer because of your laziness
> ...




Actually I was done in 30 mins because all the machines started at the same time


----------



## Muhammed (Aug 12, 2016)

fbj said:


> Is there anything wrong with me using all 4 machines?
> 
> My friend told me I'm not supposed to use all the washers at one time.    Why If they are not in use? Lol.    How would someone know they are all my Loads if they came to the laundry room?


I own many rental properties and many of my tenants are college students who want off campus housing. I've had to deal with this laundry situation before.

My go to solution is to simply threaten to install coin operated washing machines if the tenants refuse to play nice with each other. 

That shuts them up real quick.


----------



## Iceweasel (Aug 12, 2016)

fbj said:


> Actually I was done in 30 mins because all the machines started at the same time


You mean the laundry or the date?


----------



## mdk (Aug 12, 2016)

I would have likely used three of them and left one open in case someone else needed to use it as well. I am sure my schedule can adsorb having to wait another 30 minute to complete my task.  Or you could just take your shit to a wash and fold.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 12, 2016)

fbj said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



So we can assume you don't have second dates shirts.


----------



## fbj (Aug 12, 2016)

Penelope said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Yes I do,  I have on today it's cream color

I wash cream by itself.    The first day shirt is yellow and I wash that alone


----------



## fbj (Aug 12, 2016)

Muhammed said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Is there anything wrong with me using all 4 machines?
> ...



.The machines are coin operated


----------



## Iceweasel (Aug 12, 2016)

fbj said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


Your shirts are like an amber alert warning system.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 12, 2016)

fbj said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



I take it your in to pastels. If washed once already they can probably be washed together , unless of course your dressed for a first or second date.


----------



## Muhammed (Aug 12, 2016)

fbj said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


And those machines could be removed too if it really came down to that. But I doubt that I would ever have to do that. I know that the stereotype is that college students will destroy the fuck out your property if you rent to them, but in my experience that isn't the case.

Generally, young people keep their nests in tip-top shape in order to attract potential mates. And they highly value free laundry facilities, wi-fi and beer pong facilities.


----------



## yiostheoy (Aug 12, 2016)

norwegen said:


> Put a shirt in each one just to see how many people end up waiting for a machine.


You are (using the older terminology) a sociopath or a psychopath norwegen  .

You have no empathy.

Do you also torture small animals?

Do you also wet the bed still?

Did your parent(s) beat you when you were a child?

When somebody is hurt and crying does it make you laugh?


----------



## yiostheoy (Aug 12, 2016)

I have a washer and a dryer of my own.

We don't have laundry rooms in our complex.

I have had my own laundry facilities for the past 20 years.

Gave up doing the laundry room thing after college.

Big waste of time waiting.

With your own washer and drying you can throw stuff in and forget about it.

In a laundry facility if you did that someone would empty the clothes for you and leave them in a pile somewhere.


----------



## yiostheoy (Aug 12, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Is there anything wrong with me using all 4 machines?
> ...


Fokking muslim psycho.


----------



## yiostheoy (Aug 12, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Is there anything wrong with me using all 4 machines?
> ...


Frat boyz and sorority girlies often let dirty laundry pile up.

The best thing is get your own washer and your own dryer in your own unit and then set out 2 baskets -- one for darks and the other for whites.  Keep your shirts and trousers hanging on hangers but move them to the corner when they need laundering.

Then you can wash one load at a time as they accumulate to full load size.

Somethings that darks (sox, levis, flannel shirts), sometimes it is whites (undies, towels, washrags), sometimes it is shirts (5 makes a load), and sometimes trousers (3 or 4 makes a load).

THINK !!

Of course sorority girlies and frat boyz never think.  And they had bad parents growing up too.  So now they are lazy and they stink.


----------



## yiostheoy (Aug 12, 2016)

Zoom-boing said:


> If I have six loads and six washing machines are available, you bet I'm using six machines.  Same goes for dryers.


No problem if they are full loads.

This is what most lazy assed procrastinators do.

Just means nobody else can wash for about an hour.


----------



## yiostheoy (Aug 12, 2016)

Penelope said:


> Some say a laundromat is a good way to meet a significant other, you'd hate to have the girl of your dreams walk in and see how selfish you are.


During college daze I went to a laundromat down the street one night because all the washers in our frat house were full.  Somebody was doing a laundry party and I needed to wash clothes -- I was out of clean clothes.

It was 10 pm and late.  I was doing my laundry and dozing off in to deep sleep while I sat and waited.

This cutie pie blonde babe came and sat down next to me and would not stop talking and waking me, even though I would doze off after ever sentence.

I think she was hot to trot.  I was in no mood however.  Plus where were we supposed to do it ??  In my Japanese import compact car ???


----------



## yiostheoy (Aug 12, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Some say a laundromat is a good way to meet a significant other, you'd hate to have the girl of your dreams walk in and see how selfish you are.
> ...


So is that what Fatima would think?


----------



## yiostheoy (Aug 12, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...


I drive a big SUV so they have to let me merge or my steel bumpers will scrape their plastic cars.


----------



## yiostheoy (Aug 12, 2016)

jillian said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Is there anything wrong with me using all 4 machines?
> ...


Normal people are not sociopaths or psychopaths.

Psychopaths are about 1% of the population.

Sociopaths are about 9% of it.

Only 90% are normal at best.


----------



## yiostheoy (Aug 12, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > Let the humans use 1 or 2 of the 4 machines. Dont make others suffer because of your laziness
> ...


We are also a gun culture society.

Piss off the wrong person and you are likely to be shot and left for dead and the crime would go unsolved.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 12, 2016)

I only wash full loads, our water and sewer bills are more than our elect. Besides its a waste of time, water ,elect,  and wear and tear on the machines.


----------



## yiostheoy (Aug 12, 2016)

Lots of people forget about their laundry in the laundry room.


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 12, 2016)

Use all four, tell your dopey friend to mind their own business. But don't use all four then walk away for two hours.


----------



## yiostheoy (Aug 12, 2016)

Penelope said:


> I only wash full loads, our water and sewer bills are more than our elect. Besides its a waste of time, water ,elect,  and wear and tear on the machines.


Me too.

When the basket with the whites is full that tells me there is enough to do a full load.

When the basket with the darks is full that tells me the same for the darks.

If there are 5 shirts or 4 trousers hanging off to the side where I keep the worn ones, same thing.

Good system.  That way I don't accumulate more than 1 or 2 loads at a time.


----------



## yiostheoy (Aug 12, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> Use all four, tell your dopey friend to mind their own business. But don't use all four then walk away for two hours.


koshergrl  how are you going to ever become a mother and lovingly raise children with a selfish attitude like yours ??  You already told me you are not Jewish so that can't explain it.  Why do you bother reading the Bible if you are not going to like Jesus says ???


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 12, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Use all four, tell your dopey friend to mind their own business. But don't use all four then walk away for two hours.
> ...


I have four children, two grandchildren. Jesus didn't say not to do your laundry all at once. It takes about 20 minutes for a load of laundry to run. Run them at once and get your laundry done so you can spend more time with your kids. See how that works?


----------



## mdk (Aug 12, 2016)

fbj said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



I bet that yellow really brings out the bloodshot in your eyes. lol


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 12, 2016)

fbj said:


> Is there anything wrong with me using all 4 machines?
> 
> My friend told me I'm not supposed to use all the washers at one time.    Why If they are not in use? Lol.    How would someone know they are all my Loads if they came to the laundry room?











Attention whore + selfish asshole = fbj


----------



## fbj (Aug 12, 2016)

Penelope said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




The cream and yellow can be wash together but I don't include any other colors


----------



## fbj (Aug 12, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> Lots of people forget about their laundry in the laundry room.




Not me,  I look at the timer and take my ass back downstairs in 30 mins


----------



## fbj (Aug 12, 2016)

Unkotare said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Is there anything wrong with me using all 4 machines?
> ...




When was the last time you did laundry mutherfucker


----------



## fbj (Aug 12, 2016)

mdk said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




Women told me I look nice in yellow so I like to wear it on First dates


----------



## Penelope (Aug 12, 2016)

fbj said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


I like yellow, a happy color.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 12, 2016)

fbj said:


> Is there anything wrong with me using all 4 machines?
> 
> My friend told me I'm not supposed to use all the washers at one time.    Why If they are not in use? Lol.    How would someone know they are all my Loads if they came to the laundry room?


I used all that are available....tough tit if they don't like it..


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 12, 2016)

fbj said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


Piss yellow, canary yellow, lemon yellow? Which yellow?


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 12, 2016)

skye said:


> I think it's wrong to use the 4 washers at one time.
> 
> I think it's selfish of you.... what if somebody just comes in as you are using the 4 of them?
> 
> ...


Would you split a bottle of champagne with strangers or drink it all yourself?


----------



## Zoom-boing (Aug 12, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> > If I have six loads and six washing machines are available, you bet I'm using six machines.  Same goes for dryers.
> ...



What makes you think that many loads of laundry needing washing means someone is a procrastinator?  Your washing machine in your house breaks so you wait until you have many full loads so you can make fewer trips to the laundry mat.  Who the hell has the time to run to the laundry mat to do two loads?  Dumb.  You also use as many washing machines as are available in order to get in and out quickly.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 12, 2016)

fbj said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...




It's been a long time. My wife usually does the laundry (and I take care of other household chores), you selfish, attention-whore asshole.


----------



## fbj (Aug 12, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > mdk said:
> ...




Bright yellow


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 12, 2016)

fbj said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


Florescent?


----------



## fbj (Aug 12, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



.sunny yellow.    Color of sun.  Bright yellow


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 12, 2016)

fbj said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


Not familiar with that crayon...


----------



## norwegen (Aug 12, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> > Put a shirt in each one just to see how many people end up waiting for a machine.
> ...


Yes.

Yes.

No.

Yes.

You know me three-fourths of the way, yiostheoy.  You're very perceptive.


----------



## koshergrl (Aug 12, 2016)

norwegen said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > norwegen said:
> ...


You torture small animals and wet the bed?


----------



## norwegen (Aug 12, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...


They were accidents.


----------



## Yarddog (Aug 12, 2016)

fbj said:


> Is there anything wrong with me using all 4 machines?
> 
> My friend told me I'm not supposed to use all the washers at one time.    Why If they are not in use? Lol.    How would someone know they are all my Loads if they came to the laundry room?





If you bring beer they wont mind waiting.


----------



## fbj (Aug 12, 2016)

koshergrl said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> > yiostheoy said:
> ...




You should know your teeth is the same color


----------

